# Sticky  Setting up a brackish tank(Thread of the week)



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

I have to admit I have fallen in love with puffers, and I'd like to set up a brackish tank.

Here's what I'd like to keep:
Figure 8 puffers - I read that they are freshwater when juveniles then brackish as adults.
or
Spotted/Green spotted puffers - Brackish then completely saltwater? Am I correct?

I know that tank size depends on the puffer seeing as how Spotted puffers grow to 6-7 inches, and figure 8's 2-3 inches.

Since these puffers are extremely aggressive I am leaning more towards one spotted puffer for a 55 gallon (not sure which size is best, suggestions?)

Anyway, heres my question, how must would it cost me to set up a 55 gallon brackish tank? 
How much are Hydrometers, how much is marine salt, sand substrate at a hardware store is cheaper?

I am estimating 200-250$, if I can get a hold of a used tank for under 100$


----------



## puff4ever (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Setting up a brackish tank*

first, who doesnt love puffers, there awesome!
what would be the size tank for the figure eights? if its a 55 gallon i would put in about 6 of them. also, i would start with low salinity brackish (1.003) and work up to about 1.014 for figure eights
i would put 2, maybe 3 GSP's in the 55 gal and go from 1.007 to 1.020.

i got my instant ocean hydrometer for 13 bucks and salt to make 10 gallons of saltwater for 8 bucks.
i used white sand for a substrate
i dont know about tank prices though (sry :| )


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

hey i am thinking about putting a brackish tank together as well, i know nothing about this kind of tank, are the filters and heaters the same for freshwater as for brackish? and right now i have a 40gallon, all set up and ready, what else will i have to purchase, including the salt and whatever a hydrometer is and anything else ? you say 10 gallons can be turned into brackish for 8$, so 40 would be like 32$, then what is a hydrometer? you said 13$, anything else i need? right now it seems like 45$ to set it up..?
i just really want some of these bumblebee gobies, they are awsome, and i really want to turn my 10gallon tank into a puffer tank


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

i want to say yes on that one.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

If you are making a 10 gallon puffer tank, I advise it to be a dwarf puffer tank, cuz they'll fit, and are freshwater. a hydrometer measures the specific density of liquids. so you can find the salinity of your tank.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea, u can do a GSP with some BBG's.


Hope know what they are, lol.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

So with dwarf puffers do u need to add salt cause u said they were freshwater.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

no salt for dwarf puffers.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

really so what fish can i put them in with.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I wouldnt mix them with any other kinds of fish. I'd make it a species tank.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

can always put snails in there lol good food for 'em


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

you can keep one fig eight in a 10.


----------



## Pufferpunk (Jan 25, 2005)

Check out the different species available to you at: www.pufferlist.com


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

you could make a dwarf puffer tank, or 1 fig 8 and 2 bumblebee gobies in a 10, then u need snails for the puffer though


----------



## Pufferpunk (Jan 25, 2005)

AK, do you realize that your columbian shark will grow to 18"? It is also a schooling fish that prefers SW as an adult.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

they told me it only got to 10 at the store. thanks for the heads up Pufferpunk. i might sell off the puffers as they get older and keep the shark, or vice versa


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

u cant keep an 18" fish in a 29 even if it is by itself


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

hey scuba kid... my boyfriend has a baby columbian shark... how much salt do they require? and how big of an aquarium will he need? thanks for any information you can give me!


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

oh and also... any tips on how to start adding the salt?... like should we go by how big the fish is getting on how much salt we add... im guessing we need to use another type of salt other than aquarium salt? also i read that they were brackish for there entire lives, hmm... thanks sooo much!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

well, u need to buy salt that's meant for saltwater tanks. I prefer Coralife Salt. The amount of salt is measured by the SG (specific gravity)of the tank. You need to buy a Hydrometer to measure SG. Columbian sharks require a brackish environment (anywhere from an sg of 1.005 which is light brack, and full salt would be around 1.021) when young, but as adults they can be put in a full marine environment. They get to be 12-14 inches as adults and require a 70 gallon tank MINIMUM! They are also very active fish.


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

thanks... well ok once they get to there full size, what fish can survive with them without becoming lunch?
i guess maybe some salt water predators?...any suggestions?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I read somewhere that GSP's need min 30 gallons, so the puffer would definitely enjoy that extra space. I don't know specifics about compatibility, but IMO they should be kept alone. If you do insist on getting some BBGs I'd add them all to an established tank at the same time, so territory will be less of an issue.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I got an instant ocean hydrometer for $10 and instant ocean sand (10g) for $7.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

how on earth do you clean sand? Can you use a gravel vac.? Will the filter suck it up?


----------



## Jaws10 (Jul 18, 2006)

probably some, when i siphon my tank it picks up little rocks, so i wouldn't doubt it picking up alot of sand


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

i have one green spotted puffer in a 7 gallon. i got my salt for 4$, 
my tank was 10$
my pump and filter was 9$ 
i dont have a lid, i just use elasti- wrap, and prop a 2 gallon lid on top. 
if you get it at walmart, decors average about 2-10$ each.
*you can set up a tank vry cheap if you know where to look!!!!!! *

i dont have a siphon tube. do you need sand in a brackish water tank. i jus use regular gravel


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

i got a question too...............................
my schools science fair is coming. i want to do a project that involves my GSP. any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

one that wont harm puffy. something easy, but good.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

No offense, but before you go around and tell everyone about your tank and how you keep your puffer- get your facts a little straight. Kind of blunt, but there are hundreds of these fish dying everyday in conditions like that.

Btw, make a new thread about it, rather than taking over another.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

7 gallons is way too incredibly small for a GSP.

BTW, there is an edit button. Instead of making 4 posts when you want to add something, just add it to your original post. It makes it easier to read and understand.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

oh. ill move him whaen i can afford to buy another one, but right now, i cant really afford a new tank. wat is the minimim tank size???


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Minimum 30 gallon imo so start out with. 55 would be ideal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

for one little puffer? that dont sound right.......


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

News flash, that little puffer grows, is messy, and needs large space. GSP can get up to 6 inches. 30-55 IS right.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

hoofclopson said:


> *you can set up a tank vry cheap if you know where to look!!!!!! *


 I dont see why you cant get an upgrade after your prices and how cheaply you say you can buy a new or used tank


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

because that took all my money. i get 50 bucks every 3 months.and before that, i had to buy some new clothes. i dont get a regular allowance. i cant help that im poor.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I dont either mate, i breed endlers so i can buy aquarium stuff..


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

ya. moneydont grow on trees.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

if you are old enough, you could mow lawns or pull weeds or something along those lines. i raked in almost 1,000 dollars in my first year of mowing mawns alone. i started when i was 10 and am 15 now. an average lawn is about 20 bucks. on a average week, i made between 30 and 60 dollars, sometimes more! if you don't like being out side, you could always babysit. i've heard that makes alot of money as well.



> ya. moneydont grow on trees.


ya. technally it does. if you think about it, apples grow on trees as well as pears, peaches, oranges, lemons and bananas. you can sell all of these for money. you can also trade these things for stuff, thus useing them as money. money is also made out of trees. paper comes form trees and money is made out of paper. so are checks that are used as money. if you think about it the right way, money does grow on trees.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

maybe sum people arent old enough to do that........
evr think of that? mayb u should get to no peeps bfore you tell them wat they should do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

yes, i did think of that. the very first line of my post clearly says


> if you are old enough, you could mow lawns or pull weeds or something along those lines.


I was not telling him/her what to do. I was mearly suggesting what you could do to get more money IF YOU ARE OLD ENOUGH. i do not know how old he/she is because he/she told me


> my age is none of your buisness


try re-reading the post and then tell me if you still think i am telling him/her what to do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

ya, but MONEY actually doesnt grow on trees...... just produce. and money is made from trees, but doesnt necisarily GROW on it. its not like i could go out and pick me a 100 dollar bill......... and then blow it at macys...


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

An idea, stop taking over a thread with another pointless argument to go along with the 500 other ones this month....


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

flamingo said:


> An idea, stop taking over a thread with another pointless argument to go along with the 500 other ones this month....


amen..so many stupid fights lately....


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

Agreed, BTW stupid arguements, who started this one in the first place? I sure didn't.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

i didnt put in my age because i was sorta offended that you would ask that over the INTERNET w/ all the sexual predators roaming around........


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

First of all, there is a FEATURE that lets you put your age on here. Second, unless your stupid about what you put with certain people, I highly doubt some 50 year old predator over a fish forum is going to come and find you.

Take a look at your own posts once and stop talking, your little views on everything are annoying everyone on this forum- and you act like it's our faults. If you have something to say, do it in an appropriate way and stop trolling over every new thread that pops up. 

I recommend a mod try and delete about 2 pages of this thread due to it being another pointless take over.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

umm...... yah...... ALL I SAID WAS THAT I GOT MY TANK CHEAP, AND ALL U LITTLE NERDY PEOPLE WENT OFF.............
----- BY THE WAY, I WAS BEING SMART ABOUT WHAT I SAY OVER THE INTERNET. OF ALL THE SMART THINGS TO SAY, AGE IS NOT ONE OF THEM.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

This forum has actually calmed down in the past two or so months, leaving behind the giant trawl of annoying posters. I suggest you keep the last peace we have by posting things that actually matter. Not being cool and calling me nerdy in freakin caps. Your also the one on a fish forum :/


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

flamingo said:


> This forum has actually calmed down in the past two or so months, :/



cuz ive been gone lol. 

-----BUT NOW IM BACK!!!!!!


okay, first off, hteres a difference between yall and me. I DONT FREAK OUT WHEN SOMEONE KEEPS THIER FISH IN A 19 GALLON INSTEAD OF A 20. OMFG!!!! FLIP OUT!!!!! ONE GALLON LESS! 


I NOW HAVE 2 GREEN SPOTTED PUFFERS IN A 10 GALLON. HAVE FUN FREAKING OUT.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Do you honestly know how much you literally piss me off? Your such an insignificant little person behind a keyboard acting like a god. Shut the hell up and leave everyone else alone or act like a freakin human. You are not some little kid who can do whatever they want with an animal. We only get worried because we care about that animal- THEN WE FREAK OUT WHEN YOU ACT LIKE A JERK TO US OR ACT LIKE AN IDIOT.

Go back in your hole already.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hoof, WB, I'm not a huge fan of baseball, given has no reasoning that am from the same state the Brewers are. But this will be Strike 1, stop and don't instigate any further.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

I Will Not Back Off!!!! If You Honestly Think That Will Phase Me Think Again!!!!!! Flamingo, I Really Dont Give A Crap If I Piss U Off, Cuz I Piss Everybody Off!!!!!!!! That S The Only Reason Im Still Here On The Dumb Website Is To Piss People Off!!!!!


Do You Honestly Think I Dont Care About What Happens To My Babies?????? Golly, Ur Kinda Slow. 

-----im Not The Only One U Guys Freak Out On. Take The Oldmanofthesea Incident, For Example. You Guys Are Too Stuck Up, And Its Fun As Hell To Piss Yall Off, Did Yall Know That???? Thats Why Im Still Here!!!!!!!
And I Refuse To Let Anyone Talk To Me Like That!!!!!! Not You, Not My Mom, Not The Freakin Admins!!!!!!!!!! 


Dont Start W/ Me, Cuz U Cant Win, I Will Win This Battle!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

I Honestly Dont Care If I Get Kicked Off, This Is A Lame Site Anyway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

XD ya know. My life just about ended today, so I think i'm about done with you. Go back to being another worthless shell.

ROFLMAO. Just keep acting like an ass.. it's enjoyable.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

> I Honestly Dont Care If I Get Kicked Off, This Is A Lame Site Anyway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Then why are you still here?



> ROFLMAO. Just keep acting like an ass.. it's enjoyable.


your right...it is kind of funny


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

hoofclopson said:


> I Will Not Back Off!!!! If You Honestly Think That Will Phase Me Think Again!!!!!! Flamingo, I Really Dont Give A Crap If I Piss U Off, Cuz I Piss Everybody Off!!!!!!!! That S The Only Reason Im Still Here On The Dumb Website Is To Piss People Off!!!!!
> 
> 
> Do You Honestly Think I Dont Care About What Happens To My Babies?????? Golly, Ur Kinda Slow.
> ...


Why did you capitalize every word in your post?

And, just how exactly will you- or anyone for that matter- "win"? What are you "winning"?


P.S. Where's the rent!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

wow.............
this is kinda fun 2 watch lol.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

He's banned. funs over...


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

i was wondering where his profile went so i thought that might have happened


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

aww.....its over? I was having fun reading that....... *lays on floor and cries*


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

This thread irritates me. Hopefully a mod cleans it up...sooner or later.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

lol. I still sad to see it end...... I like to read it when people fight.... but i prefer to stay out of the actual fights. -frowns-


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

Please stop posting in this thread.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

wateve. Ill stop.


----------



## Reba (Aug 7, 2007)

Where do you get freshwater pufffers?? Everything I see are GSP or F8.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

They're not hard to find. Petsmart even carries them occasionally. If you ask an LFS, they would probably be willing to order one for you.


----------



## bustnova (Feb 9, 2009)

*brackish question*

Can I put opaline guorami's in a slightly saline tank?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Bustnova:
You would get more responses if you started a new thread with your question. Just hit the "New Thread" link on the upper left of the forum.


----------

